
The Most Detailed Map of Auto Emissions in America - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/10/10/climate/driving-emissions-map.html
======
mikestew
Seattle's emissions per person are _up_?! C'mon, Seattle. I'm just guessing,
but maybe all the bike nuts that are going to ride to work already moved here,
and the n00bs drive. Or here's a better one: outrageous house prices mean
people are moving further out and driving more, let alone being close enough
to bike/walk to work.

I'm only surprised because, personally, we had a less-than-average footprint
to begin with, and have been whittling at it since. I only drove the electric
car this morning because at 32F/0C I don't want to dump a single track vehicle
(bicycle/electric scooter/motorcycle) on black ice like I did last year. We're
replacing the 30 year old furnace with a heat pump next week (most efficient I
could buy). We insulated the attic this summer. We rarely fly anymore. Don't
tell me personal emissions are up, we're running out of ideas. :-)

